# zora's xray



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

trying to post a picture of Zora's elbow x-rays....

















I emailed these pics to the breeder and they said they don't see anything.... The vet said it is very clear and bad on the right elbow. Breeder also said right x-ray is blurry, but I think it is clear....left might be little fuzzy.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

opinions??? breeder recommended second opinion. I worry about spending money that will be need for surgery on x-rays from a different vet, or would another vet look at the same x-rays?

I am very upset that the breeder is trying to pass it off as Pano. Our vet said that Pano is a large bone issue, which this is clearly not. I certainly don't want to risk not having surgery while she is young and then it be too late! She is 7 mos now.

I am confused and very angry!! I feel TERRIBLE for my puppy that wants to play so badly, but one run across the yard and she limps something terrible. Now it is so bad that one romp with the other dog and she is limping and her head bobbing!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is the vet that did the x-ray experienced in reading films? I would go with an ortho before getting worked up and I do agree with your breeder on a second opinion(the films aren't very clear).

IMO, Pano would be my first thought with the age of your pup, it usually hits about this age...

Dr Mostosky in Marshall is renowned in this field, I would go to him for your 2nd opinion and he doesn't charge as much as other vets for this.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

onyx'girl,

Thank you so much!!! I just looked him up and what wonderful reviews!! I am calling tomorrow!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Is the vet that did the x-ray experienced in reading films? I would go with an ortho before getting worked up and I do agree with your breeder on a second opinion(the films aren't very clear).
> 
> IMO, Pano would be my first thought with the age of your pup, it usually hits about this age...
> 
> Dr Mostosky in Marshall is renowned in this field, I would go to him for your 2nd opinion and he doesn't charge as much as other vets for this.


 Agree 100%. Take a deep breath. I can't imagine anyone could tell anything about that right elbow from that x-ray. Get a second opinion. It may turn out to be no big deal. I had a dog 20 yrs ago that went lame when he was 6 - 8 months old. I had x-rays done. That vet told me he had bone cancer! I FREAKED out. Took him to a specialist, and it turned out to just be a bad case of Pano. He was fine in a few months. Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet of 30 years told me that Onyx(6 mos old) had severe HD when it was just Pano....the xray was positioned so badly it was ridiculous. 
I wonder how many other dogs he misdiagnosed in his too long career. I didn't panic, but was more than p.o'd that the other vets in the practice wouldn't own up to his mistakes when I confronted them on the poor positioning/diagnosis.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the x rays are terrible. I don't mean the result I mean the actual picture.

get them re done . send them off to OFA . no matter what age the animal is they will offer an opinion based on 3 orthopedic experts reading them .



Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah the pics are hard to read, but are those actual digital x-rays or did you take a picture? If you took a picture of the films, then presumably they are not as bad looking at them in person.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

those are pictures of the x-rays, not the actual x-rays. I am taking the actual x-ray's to the breeder tomorrow and have an appointment with Dr. Mostosky next Tuesday to look at them and retake if necessary. The breeder recommended Dr. Carpenter, but I already have an appointment set with Dr. Mostosky.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mos is very good, won't find any better anywhere close to here.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

Upon request, I took the original x-ray to the breeder along with Zora. They thought the originals were clear and that "it looks fine", probably Pano they said. We talked for a while before deciding to take the x-rays up to their vet for a quick look and opinion. Their vet agreed 100% with Dr. Jackson....surgery needs to be done or she will "be in severe pain very soon", and for the rest of her life it is not taken care of". The breeder said they don't believe we need to take the x-rays anywhere else for an opinion. Their vet also knows who our vet is and said he is fully capable of doing this surgery. So, I have moved her appointment up from the 31st to the 17th!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Why does surgery need to be done? You haven't actually said what is wrong...are you saying it's ED?


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

An ununited anconeal process (UAP) is a disorder of the elbow. It occurs when a small bony projection called the anconeal process fails to unite and fuse with the ulna, the smaller of the bones making up the foreleg. The anconeal process is critical for the proper formation of the elbow joint. It provides stability to the joint, especially when the leg is extended. 

she needs surgery to remove the loose bone that is in her elbow The vet has not termed it ED, but perhaps it is a type, I am not sure.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

So, did you not go see Dr Mos? They have GSD's (his wife is a friend of mine on FB) and know their stuff. Surgery? I would be making sure of what the qualifications of any vet doing the surgery are. How many have they done? Success rate? Success rate of the surgery? Perhaps you have all these questions answered already. But if you dont even know if this is a form of ED, that leaves a lot of unanswered questions in my head.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

It is a form of ED. I would go to Dr Mos since so many people recommend him, and then if the dx is confirmend then I would go to a teaching veterinary hospital for surgery.

Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Ununited Anconeal Process of the Elbow


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would definitely go get another set of xrays and talk to Dr. Mos. I've hear dgood things about him states away. wWhen you're talking about something as invasive as surgery I really think that multiple xrays and multiple opinions is the way to go.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

yes, it is a form of ED. I have not gone to Dr. Mos yet, I had decided not to as the dx was confirmed with another vet and I have seen pictures of xrays that look identicle to Zora's. Now, I am on the fence, I havent cxl'd my appointment yet, I have zero doubt this is UAP, but the research I have done on UAP says it is usually caused by something else going on. I need to so something for her ASAP, however. She is limping nonstop, seems uncomfortable when she lays down.... My heart breaks for her every time I see her want to play as she limps around! He lameness came on very suddenly, and has progressed rapidly from occassional limp after play to limping after walking around the yard. 

I am totally bummed about this and even more bummed that the breeder, who wanted to see the xrays and then took them to their vet (cuz they were sure there was nothing wrong!), simply said as we walked out of their vet, "good luck with surgery, let us know how it goes." ok, why so interested if not going to help out financially with the surgery???? disapointed to say the least....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go to Dr. Mos, he'll give you the best advice...he was an Ortho/Radiology teaching vet at MSU forever. His price is like $135 for hips and elbows, so you'd be getting hip prelim's done as well for the same cost. 
Supplement right now with C, E, Omega oils....Arnica is a good homeopathic supplement for injury. Though not sure it will help in this instance.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Zora said:


> yes, it is a form of ED. I have not gone to Dr. Mos yet, I had decided not to as the dx was confirmed with another vet and I have seen pictures of xrays that look identicle to Zora's. Now, I am on the fence, I havent cxl'd my appointment yet, I have zero doubt this is UAP, but the research I have done on UAP says it is usually caused by something else going on. I need to so something for her ASAP, however. She is limping nonstop, seems uncomfortable when she lays down.... My heart breaks for her every time I see her want to play as she limps around! He lameness came on very suddenly, and has progressed rapidly from occassional limp after play to limping after walking around the yard.
> 
> I am totally bummed about this and even more bummed that the breeder, who wanted to see the xrays and then took them to their vet (cuz they were sure there was nothing wrong!), simply said as we walked out of their vet, "good luck with surgery, let us know how it goes." ok, why so interested if not going to help out financially with the surgery???? disapointed to say the least....


GO TO HIM! You're talking about an invasive surgery...2nd, 3rd, 4th opinions...... The cost of going to him...someone with an EXCELLENT reputation far and wide is well worth it. I guess I don't know why you wouldn't want to go. Even if it does indeed require surgery he might have some helpful hints or be up on new, less invasive techniques since this is his specialty.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, I DID see Dr. Mos today. He confirmed in seconds the dx!! Said it IS genetic. He also spotted another piece of bone that "looks" loose/broken that is probably just adding to the trauma in the joint. So, surgery is tomorrow and I am nervous, not so much about the surgery itself, but the recovery!! 6 weeks is a long time to try to keep a dog "mellow". I have no idea how I am going to do that 

On a good note...I had our other pups elbows xrayed (they have the same dad). Both of his look GOOD. No UAP for him. Dr. Mos did say to have them checked again at 2 just to make sure nothing comes up (he told me the names of what to look for, but I don't want to butcher it on here).

The only reason I was considering not going is this surgery is expensive and I didn't want to spend money that I NEED to pay for the surgery . Yes I know dogs are expensive..... This was not something that was on my radar as far as puppy expenses go!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get your guarantee activated. Although there is not yet a clear genetic determination for heredibility rates, a dog which shows evidence of elbow dysplasia should not be bred. You can work and enjoy the dog . Problems on the front end, weight and load bearing , are more of a problem than hips , as far as function.

The surgery shouldn't be too intrusive. 


Carmen


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sorry about Zora's elbows  I will be thinking about her tomorrow, and hope that everything goes well!! Make sure you give her lots of kisses and hugs!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I understand about the cost. Glad the diagnosis was confirmed...and see it wasn't a total waste of money since he found another thing wrong. 

I just always like to double and triple check things like this. Chris Wild on here was told one of her dogs had bone cancer and they amputated his leg...turns out it was NOT cancer! too late now--he's a tripod.

Always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sorry to read that surgery is needed. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Did Dr Mos suggest a surgeon? I hope Zora has an easy recovery.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

Carmspack- how do you activate the guarantee? When the breeders vet confirmed the need for surgery she said "good luck, let us know how it turns out". The guarantee they have is return puppy and get a different one... I would never return her! I love her to pieces. I was thinking about asking for recompense???? Worst that could happen is they say no, and I am where I am now.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

zora is home from surgery! her foot is very swollen right now, but the vet loosened the bandage this morning and the swelling should go down. i am keeping her in her crate (with a bone/chew). no playing with the other dogs and outside on a leash only. we go back to the vet on Monday to have it rebandaged. she is on antibiotics and......Rimadyl!!! I asked for something else for the pain and the vet said Rimadyl was the best for what they needed done right now!!! OH JOY!!! I am not giving it to her unless she seems to be in HORRIBLE pain..... on monday she sees a different vet and if she seems like pain has been an issue i will ask that vet for something different. Right now she is so happy to be home pain doesn't seem to be an issue!!! Maybe my headache will go away in a couple of days.....this has been very stressful!!!! and we still have the recovery to get through . Praying for no complications (she pulled stitches and got an ifection when she was spayed!)!


----------

